# Help!



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

My favorite chicken is sneezing panting and her comb and waddle it really light pink I'm not sure as to what she's eating but she only has water when she goes to the bathroom she's also laying down more than usual for like two days now what could it be??


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just a guess...but how about this one?



> *Mycoplasma*
> 
> Mycoplasma gallisepticum is a common, highly infectious disease that causes severe breathing difficulties in chickens and can take weeks of antibiotics to resolve. Mycoplasma species are, however, notoriously difficult to completely eradicate and may recrudesce later in time. Classical signs of a chicken suffering from this malady include a clear discharge from the nose and eyes; *sneezing may or may not accompany other signs.* The eyes become very puffy, and the whole head may look swollen - this is because the sinuses are all full. If you have ever had sinusitis, you will understand just how unpleasant the sensation can be! Unfortunately, this sensation is magnified with Mycoplasma because all of the sinuses are usually involved.* Affected chickens are therefore also very lethargic, often anorexic, and may seem mentally depressed.* * Frequently the comb might fall to one side, which is a result of dehydration, and may also become much paler than usual. *Sadly, many cases are not picked up until the chicken exhibits all of the above signs, at which point the bird might be too weak to be able to respond to treatment, and euthanasia is advisable at this stage for welfare reasons. However, if caught early, this disease can be effectively treated with an appropriate antibiotic. This antibiotic will need to be provided for the whole flock because all of your birds will have been exposed to the pathogen, and will last for several weeks. However, individual medication is usually only necessary in the affected birds: the remainder of the flock can frequently have their water medicated instead. It is very important to finish the course of antibiotics even if your pets seem to have made a full recovery: Mycoplasma lives inside cells so can hide away very effectively, and unless the antibiotic course is finished, the infection can come back very quickly.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

She's not having discharge anywhere


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Keep in mind that not every bird will have every symptom of each illness...if they did they would be a classic, textbook case and that's not always the case..even for humans.

That's why it's so hard to diagnose chickens without blood tests, fecal testes or fluid smears and culturing. 

If you are going by symptoms only and your bird has 3 out of 4, it's something to pay attention to. If not, then one keeps on looking, I guess.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay gah! Hate not knowing!


----------

